# 1999 Ford F-250 battery help!!!



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a 1999 ford f250 super duty gasoline. Can someone please help me find the air box relocation kit to add dual batteries like the diesel f250. If anyone can send me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

Damon 
PropertyTech, LLC


----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

1999 ford f250 super duty


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

i made my own tray and just put a coincal k & N air filter on it. take the factory box off.


----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

kj330;981677 said:


> i made my own tray and just put a coincal k & N air filter on it. take the factory box off.


Thanks man i'll give that a try


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I bought a factory battery tray from a Super Duty Diesel for the driver’s side. I got it online (20 bucks cheaper than local Ford dealer). I have not started my project on this yet. I am going to do it in the Spring on my 02 Superduty (5.4) as we have had no snow anyway. Here are the issues of what I have found:

There are 3 items in the way if bolting it to the factory location:

First is the charcoal canister. This will be moved to the vertical bracket underneath the air filter. Not a big deal. 

Second is the air filter housing. The battery will hit this. However, I am thinking of modifying the battery tray so it mounts closer to the inner fender approx 2” (this should allow the air filter housing to clear the battery). This will entail cutting off the mount bracket with the 2 bolt holes and re-welding it back on the battery tray to bring it in closer. When you do this, now the battery may hit the power steering reservoir, which leads to the third issue.

The power steering reservoir might need to be moved over 2 inches toward the fire wall. This will be easy, where I just have to make an adapter bracket. I am going to make this looks as factory as possible with no extra holes drilled in the truck anywhere. Many ask why go though all the pain. Answer: cause I can.
T.J.
I will start a new post when I do this.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123179&highlight=dual+battery+install


----------

